# Europameisterschaft Sankt Wendel



## Kurare84 (23. September 2007)

Hi Mara-Freunde...

Ziehe es event. in Erwägung am Sonntag auf die Halbmarathondistanz an den Start zu gehen. Kann mir jemand von euch etwas zur Strecke dieses Jahr sagen? Höhendiagramm, Abfahrten, usw...


----------



## Haferstroh (23. September 2007)

Das Renne ist doch am Samstag. St. Wendel war schon immer am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. September 2007)

Strecke ist komplett geändert und soll sehr anspruchsvoll sein.
007Ike wird schon noch was erzählen.
Veranstaltung ist auf jeden Fall am Samstag.
Wenn alles passt werde ich die 118 nehmen.


----------



## Arango (24. September 2007)

Servus,

die Frage von Kurare84 bezog sich auf Strecke und Höhenprofil.
Ich selbst habe auch schon alle möglichen Seiten durchsucht, um genau diese Fragen zu klären.
Ich bin für die 118 gemeldet und wüßte gerne wie das Höhenprofil aussieht.
Hat jemand diese Info?
Auf der St.Wendel-Seite findet man nichts dergleichen.
Der Flyer ist noch bekloppter. Dort wird noch eine 110er Strecke ausgeschrieben !?!

Wenn einer das Strecken- / Höhenprofil hat, wäre ich dankbar für diesen Hinweis.

Ciao eckhard

P.S. hoffen wir, dass es trocken bleibt.


----------



## 007ike (25. September 2007)

Das Problem ist wohl, dass man die Strecke erst recht kurzfristig geändert hat. Daher gab es ja auch immer diese Newsletter der Stadt zur Info, da ja die Flyer nicht mehr uptodate sind.
Offiziell gibt es kein Höhenprofil und auch keine Streckenbeschreibungen, aus Naturschutzgründen.

Ich bin die Strecke abgefahren und kann sagen, sie wurde deutlich verändert. Für die 30 km kann man sagen, sehr schnell, kaum technische Knackpunkte, für jeden zu machen, hier kann man mal Marathonluft schnuppern.
60km ab km 40 wird es böse, denn da wurde der CC Kurs der RSF Niederlinxweiler ziemlich komplett eingebaut. Zusätzlich wurden noch ein paar Trails, z.T. recht wild in den Wald gezimmert. Dieser Kurs hat um die 1300 hm.
Ab da wird die 118km Strecke richtig happig! Denn nun geht es erst zum Bosenberg und dort kommt der härteste Teil der Strecke. Es wurden viele Trail angelegt, ich vermute einmal, dass auch Teile der CC Europameisterschaftsstrecke 2008 bereits enthalten sind. Es folgen hier etwa 1600hm für die letzten 58 km. Das scheint alles so zu passen.
Ich denke es macht Sinn, sich am Anfang etwas zurück zu halten, damit die Reserven bis zum Ende reichen.
Meine eigenen Aufzeichnungen taugen nicht viel, da ich die Strecke in mehreren Teilen angefahren bin.


----------



## Arango (25. September 2007)

Hallo Ike, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die grobe Beschreibung der 118er.
Es geht mir nicht um Platzierungen, sondern nur darum, wie man sich einteilen sollte.
Ich bin Mitte September vom Alpencross (Oberstdorf-Riva) zurück gekommen und möchte mit St. Wendel die Saison seitens der Veranstaltungen abschließen.
Sicherlich werde ich von der Tour noch etwas Blei in den Beinen haben.....daher ist schon sinnvoll, wenn man weiß, dass die meisten Höhemeter zum Schluß auf einen zukommen.

Gruß eckhard


----------



## Catsoft (25. September 2007)

Wie ist der Boden z. Zt.? Das Wetter ist ja wohl eher nicht so gut, oder?


----------



## mar1kus (25. September 2007)

ja genau infos her zu den bodenverhältnissen. 
muss wissen welche pelle ich aufziehen muss.


----------



## 007ike (26. September 2007)

bisher ist es bei uns trocken. Der Boden ist überwiegend als sehr trocken und staubig zu bezeichnen. Natürlich gibt es 2 - 3 richtige Schlammlöcher, aber da ist man schnell vorbei. 
Sollte das Wetter wie gemeldet jetzt schlechter werden, denke ich nicht, das die Strecke sehr schlammig wird. Es sei denn es regnet richtig, dann ist in St.Wendel schon ein richtiger Reifen gefragt!
Der Veranstalter empfielt keinen Semislick, sondern Stollenreifen. Das macht auf dieser Strecke schon Sinn!
Ich werde euch mit dem Wetter und der Streckebeschaffenheit auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## mar1kus (26. September 2007)

gut mit dem larson tt geh ich dann schonmal nicht an den start. nobby nic oder noch stolliger?


----------



## 007ike (26. September 2007)

ich fahr vorne auf alle Fälle Nobby nic, wenns naß ist hinten auch, sonst racing ralph hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. September 2007)

nun heute hat es schon böse geregnet, gestern ging es und morgen ist Weltuntergang gemeldet, Samstag soll wieder besser werden, mal sehen........


----------



## Arango (27. September 2007)

Hallo Ike,

wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht so wird wie 2005.
Damals bin ich im Schlamm fast ersoffen und habe mich im Dauerregen durch die aufgeweichte, zu Brei gefahrene Strecke gewühlt.

Während des Alpencross hatten wir mit unserer MTB-Truppe Anfang September 07 den Wintereinbruch wegstecken müssen.
Die ersten zwei Tage waren soweit ok, danach Regen,Sturm und 20 cm Neuschnee bis Val duina.

Wenn´s wirklich in St.Wendel bis Freitagnacht durchregnet, streiche ich die Aktion.
Dreckswetter hatte ich diesen Monat zu genüge. 

Vielleicht wird´s auch gar nicht so wie vorhergesagt und wir haben alle ne Menge Spass.
Ike, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß aus Koblenz


----------



## 007ike (28. September 2007)

So gestern war wirklich schon viel Wasser unterwegs.
Heute sieht es erst mal besser aus wie gemeldet, inzwischen ist auch die Vorhersage wesentlich besser geworden: überwiegend trocken, sprich höchstens ein paar Schauer.
Und für morgen ist es noch ne Spur besser gemeldet, also so ne Sauerei wie 2005 wird es wohl nicht werden. Geb heute Abend noch mal einen kurzen Bericht, vielleicht schau ich mir heute noch kurz ein zuwei Abschnitte der Strecke an.


----------



## 007ike (28. September 2007)

Heute war das Wetter sogar richtig schön! Gemeldet sind morgen noch leichter Regen, mal sehen ob er an uns vorüber zieht. Strecke ist schon schön aufgeweicht.

Allen morgen viel Glück


----------



## mar1kus (29. September 2007)

das wetter war nass, sehr nass und das rennen war sehr lang,dreckig und verdammt hart. nobby nic war die beste entscheidung die man treffen konnte. bin heute erst das 2. rennen mit dem reifen gefahren hätte nicht gedacht das der so nen grip hat. 
sobald ich wieder klar denken kann werd ich nen ausführlichen rennbericht auf meiner hp veröffentlichen.


----------



## phil_rad (30. September 2007)

war gestern in sankt wendel, bin der 60 km strecke gefahren. am anfang war alles ganz ok, aber ab dem ca. 40 km gings los, die wege auf wald boden war sehr schwierig, teilweise nicht fahrbar. insbesonders die letzte 5 km war ein totale ********, ich hasse schieben! Aber das gehört leider manchmal dazu. trotz neue nobby nic's vorne und hinten bin ich gut gerutscht, ich habe ein paar leute gesehen mit semislicks, die habe bestimmt nur geschoben.  na ja, war ganz schön, vielleicht ist nächstes jahr etwas trocken. 
machts gut! 
gruß 
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arango (30. September 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich mir fest vorgenommen hatte, bei Dreckswetter nicht anzureisen, war ich wider besseren Wissens gestern doch am Start.
Phil und Mar1kus haben bereits alles beschrieben. Es war verdammt hart.

Im Schlamm Bergauf ein Rad mit blockierendem Hinterreifen zu schieben, hat schon was....
Die größte Herausforderung für mich war die Entscheidung, ob ich nach der Stadiondurchfahrt die letzte, schwerere Etappe nochmal auf mich nehmen soll.

Die letzten Kilometer bin ich nur noch ferngesteuert und total ausgebrannt ins Stadion "gerutscht". 
( 2,25 " Nobby Nic UST, mit 2,5 bar, war ne gute Entscheidung)


----------



## mar1kus (30. September 2007)

@arango: ich hatte den nobby nic in 2,1 drauf. bin viele anstiege gefahren wo die meisten anderen schoben haben. ich denke mit nem 1,9er wäre es noch besser gelaufen. 

morgen abend ist mein ausführlicher bericht dann endlich online!


----------



## zeitweiser (30. September 2007)

Bin mit der Kombi NN vorne 2.1 und hinten 1.8  den Umständen entsprechend gut zurechtgekommen.Da wo nix mehr ging z.b. die paar Kilometer Schiebepassage vor der Stadiondurchfahrt  konnte der NN auch nichts mehr retten.
Auch ich hab bereits vor der Stadioneinfahrt lange überlegt ob ich noch auf die zweite Schleife gehen soll und als es hieß rechts oder links habe ich mich für rechts entschieden.Im Nachhinein war es die richtige Entscheidung, denn es gab zwar noch Schlammpassagen ,aber auch noch ein paar schöne fahrbare Trails die  teilweise sogar richtig trocken waren.Warum eigentlich??
Ich fand die Strecke unter diesen Bedingungen stark grenzwertig.Wenn mehr als 50% der Fahrer  auf der 118er aufgeben sagt das für mich schon fast alles.
Bei trockenen Verhältnissen sind die neu angelegten Streckenteile mit Sicherheit eine Bereicherung.
Der Abstand der Verpflegungsstationen muß für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall geändert werden .
Fast 30 km finde ich nicht ok.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. September 2007)

Hallo ihr, klingt ja grausig. Gut daß ich meine Entscheidung nochmal überdacht habe. Ist jemand von euch die 118 ganz durchgefahren??


----------



## Fredegar (30. September 2007)

......ich bin die 118Km gefahren und gelaufen und gerutscht   aber die schwierigste Entscheidung war wirklich in die zweite Runde zu gehen,naja Ok habe diese Entscheidung ein paar mal verflucht 
aber im Ziel war wieder alles vergessen
Respekt !!! an alle Finisher auf der Langstrecke




Gruss Mario


----------



## Arango (30. September 2007)

Hallo "Haferstroh",

nachdem ich mich gestern die kompletten 118 km gerutscht, geschoben und geradelt hatte, bin ich um 18:21 Uhr mit noch jemanden aus St.Wendel durch das verlassene Stadion gefahren.
Daher bin ich auf Platz 22 auch nicht mehr gewertet.
Auf die Wertung pfeife ich. Mir war das durchhalten wichtig.

Wenn ich mal grob überschlage, dann haben in der Hobbyklasse von allen Marathonbikern und Bikerinnen nur 75 eine Zieldurchfahrt gehabt und 83 sind ausgeschieden.

Ich würde zu gerne wissen, was dem Veranstalter durch den Kopf geht, wenn er die Ergebnissliste sieht.

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der im Stadion abgebrochen hat.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hallo ihr, klingt ja grausig. Gut daß ich meine Entscheidung nochmal überdacht habe. Ist jemand von euch die 118 ganz durchgefahren??



Nach der Entscheidung zur zweiten Runde gabs nur noch eins 
Durchkommen.
War dann  um 18:00 Uhr im Ziel wurde aber nicht mehr gewertet.stehe aber auch nicht auf der restlichen Liste.
Hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen ,daß wir uns erst um 8:15 zum Start entschieden und angemeldet haben.


----------



## mar1kus (30. September 2007)

klar war es hart, aber es war ja auch die EM und nicht irgend eine dorfmeisterschaft. 
und die frage ob ich in die 2. runde gehe oder nicht hat sich mir nicht gestellt, lieber auf der strecke verrecken als aufgeben. 
und wenn ich mich unterwegs das ein oder andere mal gefragt habe wieso ich mir das antue im nachhinein bin ich froh dabei gewesen zu sein. und außerdem waldautobahnen ist doch jeder schon mal gefahren, oder?

ich habe das ziel nach 6h33min erreicht und freu mich darüber als wäre ich europameister geworden. 

mein rennbericht ist jetzt auf meinr hp auch online.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. September 2007)

Grossen Respekt   Ich wäre da als Bikeschuheschonanderhaustürauszieher eher ein Fall für www.weichei.de.

Und nun viel Spass vorm Computer wenn ihr euch neue Verschleissteile bestellt: neue Ketten, neue Kettenblätter, neue Kassetten, neue Kugellager für Steuersatz und Naben, neue Tretlager....was kann eigentlich im Matsch nach 6-9 Stunden nahezu-nonstop eigentlich noch kaputt gehen  ?


----------



## tiegerbaehr (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich war mit meiner Entscheidung für die 60er Strecke sehr zufrieden. Reifen NN 2,1 mit wenig Luft und mein Epic halfen mir, die Schwierigkeiten der Strecke ganz gut zu meistern.
Ich hatte unheimlich viel Spass im Rennen, war aber dann auch froh, als es vorbei war. Der Verschleiß hält sich in engen Grenzen, sogar die Bremsbeläge meine Formula sind noch weit über die Hälfte ok.
Was mir bei diesen Veranstaltungen fehlt, ist ein Flaschenservice an den Verpflegungsstationen und eine vernünftige, leistungsbezogene Startaufstellung  . Letzteres sollte zumindest bei den Rennen mit  Datasport-Zeitnahme doch kein Problem sein.
Fazit: Immer gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (1. Oktober 2007)

@tiegerbaehr: Was bist du den für eine Zeit gefahren das du bei so einem kleinen Starterfeld eine Leistungsbezogene Startaufstellungen haben willst ? Platz genung zum Überholen war doch mehr als genug!

Wie immer hat der Veranstallter aufgrund der Aussrichtung eines groß Events nichts für die Hobbyfahrer übrig. 

Wenn der Sieger der Profis über 5 Std. für die 118 braucht der durchsschnittliche Hobbfahrer ca. 1-2 Stunden dahinter. Bei diesen Verhältnissen hätte er alle auf die 60er Strecke schicken sollen.

Zum einen haben "wir" alle den gesamten Wald vollig zerstört und zum anderen haben die, die sich bis zu 8 Stunden durchgebissen haben keinen Respekt bekommen für Ihre Leistung, weil das Ziel abgebaut worden ist.

Ich bin zum 3. mal in St. Wendel gewesen und muss sagen das es mir persönilich immer Spass macht adhin zu fahren nur bei solch einem Wetter ziehe ich die Mittelstrecke vor. Ich habe keine Lust mein Bike danach komplett neu zu machen weill, Kette, Ritze, und Bremsen kaput sind. Hatte ich 2005 hinter mir die Erfahrung.


----------



## Näthinator (1. Oktober 2007)

mar1kus schrieb:


> mein rennbericht ist jetzt auf meinr hp auch online.



Ich finde den nicht ^^ Komme nur auf dein Gästebuch!

Bitte mal Link geben!

Daniel


----------



## mar1kus (1. Oktober 2007)

gibt da ein kleines Problem mit meiner HP, mit FireFox wird die Navileiste nicht angezeigt. Hab jetzt auf der HP nen Direklink gepostet.

Zum Thema St.Wendel, Dreck und Verschleiß. Hatte mein Rad nach dem Rennen nur abgespritzt und abgetrocknet. Heute hatte ich endlich Zeit es zu putzen. Wie ich aber schnell feststellen musste reichte Putzen nicht aus. Hab den Bock fast komplett zerlegt und dann sauber gemacht. Muss jetzt noch neue Züge kaufen und dann kann ich es wieder zusammen bauen.
Zudem war die linke Lagerschale (XT Hollotech II ) im Ar.... obwohl ich die erst vor St.Ingbert neu gemacht habe. Das Ding hat also nur schlappe 222 Rennkilometer und 0 Trainingskilomter überlebt.


----------



## Näthinator (1. Oktober 2007)

sag ich doch ^^

Du planst Goisern ??? Respekt ich werde dort auch nochmal in die Pedale treten!

Hab die 220 schon hinter mir ;-))) Bei Drecks Wetter im Jahre 2004


----------



## mar1kus (1. Oktober 2007)

Näthinator schrieb:


> sag ich doch ^^
> 
> Du planst Goisern ??? Respekt ich werde dort auch nochmal in die Pedale treten!
> 
> Hab die 220 schon hinter mir ;-))) Bei Drecks Wetter im Jahre 2004




@näthinator: hast pn!


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Oktober 2007)

So hab ich St. Wendel dieses Jahr erlebt.
http://www.alpencross.com/d547_st.-wendel-im-schlamm-2007.html


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2007)

Krass Jungs! Egal welchen Bericht ich bis jetzt von St. Wendel gelesen habe, einig seid ihr euch wohl alle daß es die Hölle auf Erden gewesen sein muss! Aus unserem Team war auch einer auf der 118er unterwegs, der ist heute noch tot.......
Meinen Respekt an alle die gefahren sind!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Oktober 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> So hab ich St. Wendel dieses Jahr erlebt.
> http://www.alpencross.com/d547_st.-wendel-im-schlamm-2007.html



toller bericht...

ich hatte wie mein transgermany partner 007ike, der am vortag schon mal die strecke "angetestet" hatte und sie mir in den schlammigsten farben schilderte..., die gemütliche frühstücksvariante vorgezogen...

während des frühstücks kam dann die sonne raus...typisch...

wir sind dann noch an die strecke um anzufeuern und uns im bericht von sr fernsehen zu verewigen...

im nachhinein die richtige (warmduscher) entscheidung...

joe


----------



## Freeagain (2. Oktober 2007)

Das hab´ich gefunden zu St.Wendel, da muss man doch nichts mehr hinzufügen!

http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=210

http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=212

http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=211

http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=213


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Oktober 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> toller bericht...
> 
> ich hatte wie mein transgermany partner 007ike, der am vortag schon mal die strecke "angetestet" hatte und sie mir in den schlammigsten farben schilderte..., die gemütliche frühstücksvariante vorgezogen...
> 
> ...


der 007ike hat uns allen hier die Strecke angepriesen und läßt uns dann alleine durchstampfen.  
Ich weiß eigentlich immer noch nicht ob die Teilnahme richtig war oder falsch .
Ein einprägsames Erlebnis war es auf jeden Fall und die Strecke war  wesentlich anspruchsvoller als letztes Jahr.Das Wetter während des Rennens war auch ideal.
Bleibt noch die Vorgabe wieviele Tage vorher es nicht geregnet haben soll, damit man als W....D... in St.Wendel beruhigt teilnehmen kann.
Mein Tip:mindestens eine Woche,um sowas wie am Samstag nicht zu erleben


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Oktober 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ich weiß eigentlich immer noch nicht ob die Teilnahme richtig war oder falsch .
> 
> 
> Ein einprägsames Erlebnis war es auf jeden Fall und die Strecke war  wesentlich anspruchsvoller als letztes Jahr.Das Wetter während des Rennens war auch ideal.



pippistrecken bei schönem wetter kann jeder fahren...

finisher bei so einer fast nicht zu toppenden quälerei...

alles richtig gemacht    


und ich muß jetzt mit dem schlechten gewissen überwintern  

joe


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und ich muß jetzt mit dem schlechten gewissen überwintern
> 
> joe



ich noch viel mehr     Keine Mega-Schlammschlacht, kein Rennen >100km, kein Alpenmarathon für '07.

Aber immerhin hab ich Spessart Bike '07 vorzuweisen. Da waren wenigstens viele Trails richtige Bäche. Oder der Schlusskilometer war auch lustig, der zu meinem ersten selbstverursachten Sturz nach ca. 3000 Marathon-Gesamtkilometern führte  Bei meinem allerersten Sturz bin ich von einem unvorsichtigen Betreuer eines anderen Fahrers umgeschmissen worden.


----------



## phil_rad (3. Oktober 2007)

solche wetter verhältnise wie beim sankt wendel sind der salz in die suppe finde ich. jeder kann bei schönen wetter ein marathon bestreiten, aber bei regen, matsch und kälte ist ganz was anderers. immer rennen zu fahren beim optimale bedingungen ist auch langweilig. hut ab an alle die den 118 km geschaft habe, egal welche zeit.  ich bin nur die 60 er gefahren, hat mir aber gereicht. happy trails! 

gruß phil


----------



## Giant_Team (3. Oktober 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> toller bericht...
> 
> ich hatte wie mein transgermany partner 007ike, der am vortag schon mal die strecke "angetestet" hatte und sie mir in den schlammigsten farben schilderte..., die gemütliche frühstücksvariante vorgezogen...



Und unsere einer quält sich knapp 6h auf der Langdistanz durch Matsch u. Schlamm. 
Aber so extrem materialmordend war es gar nicht. Konnte keine größeren Schaden am Bike feststellen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Und unsere einer quält sich knapp 6h auf der Langdistanz durch Matsch u. Schlamm.
> Aber so extrem materialmordend war es gar nicht. Konnte keine größeren Schaden am Bike feststellen.



quälen ?

am trailanstieg nach ca. 40km haben wir dich gesehen wie du locker den hang hochgezogen bist...

kurz danach ist da einer im stand umgefallen und hat sich die schulter ausgerenkt...zum glück war da grad der rotkreuzpunkt mit 3 hilfsbereiten schwestern...hoffentlich ist das ganze glimpflich ausgegangen ?

als zuschauer sieht man dafür auch mal wie die profis,also die ersten 15 will ich mal sagen die technischen abfahrten schnell und ohne groß zu bremsen runterfahren als ob es kein problem wäre...und mit welchem tempo die den berg hochfahren...der unterschied wird dann schnell deutlich wenn die nächsten 200 fahrer die selben stellen passieren...

aber das ist wohl wie bei allem...wenn es jemand voll draufhat sieht es eigentlich richtig einfach aus...


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (3. Oktober 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> quälen ?
> 
> am trailanstieg nach ca. 40km haben wir dich gesehen wie du locker den hang hochgezogen bist...



Dann frag bloß nicht wies um km 100 ausgeschaut hat. Da kamen noch 2 Schiebepassagen und ich hab kaum noch einen Fuß vor den anderen bekommen.
Im Ziel war ich, wie schon lange nicht mehr, richtig fertig.


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Oktober 2007)

Zum Verschleiß noch ein paar Worte.
Scheibenbremsbeläge: etwa 1/4 Abnutzung halte ich bei diesen Bedingungen noch für normal.
Reifen: Kein Abrieb,weils unten drunter weicher war .
Tretlager,Vorbau und Naben haben die Aktion dank vorsorglicher Druckbefettung sehr gut überstanden.
Leider  starker Lackabrieb an Kettenstreben und Sattelstreben durch die permanente Pampe die zentimeterdick an den Reifen geklebt hat .
Der Körper war dank starkem Carboloading am Montag morgen wieder bereit zum Biken.
So schlimm kanns also nicht gewesen sein. 
Wenn´s vorbei ist sieht man das Ganze wieder mit anderen Augen 
Das ist es was  Biken ausmacht.


----------

